# trail cam pic, score?



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't normally score deer, but I'm kinda curious about this one. Around where we hunt they usually don't get anywhere near this big. When I seen the pictures of this deer I almost crapped myself.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I'm no expert but my guess would be mid 140's


----------

